# Perte Wi-Fi et bluetooth iPhone 4S



## big41 (18 Février 2013)

Bonjour, j'ai un gros problème avec mon iPhone 4S depuis hier.
Je n'ai plus de Wi-Fi ni de Bluetooth.
Le bouton du Wi-Fi est grisé et celui du bluetooth a disparu remplacé par la roue dentée qui tourne indéfiniment 
J'ai éteind complètement l'iPhone plusieurs fois, je l'ai réinitialiser aussi plusieurs fois, j'ai réinitialiser les préférences réseau sans succès.
Au mieux ça revient 5mn 
J'ai fais le tour du net et je ne suis pas le seul (ça ne me rassure pas) et ce bug serait apparu avec la dernière MAJ 
Est-ce que quelqu'un ici a ce soucis ?
Est-ce que quelqu'un ici a trouvé une solution fiable ?
Parce que là je suis vraiment dans la mouise, plus moyen de m'en servir comme modem au boulot pour mon iPad mini (qui lui au passage n'a pas de soucis).

Je n'ai pas trouvé d'info la dessus sur ce forum, j'espère ne pas avoir créé un doublon. :rose:
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Larme (18 Février 2013)

Tu as la toute toute dernière version d'iOS pour iPhone 4S ?
Car la 6.1 avait provoquer des problèmes de connexions sur le 4S qui avait obligé Apple à sortir une nouvelle version de la 6.1 pour le 4S.


----------



## big41 (18 Février 2013)

Ben oui j'ai la dernière version, je n'avais pas de soucis avec la précédente 
Et ce n'est apparu que depuis hier alors que j'ai fait la MAJ dans la semaine

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h51 ----------

Là après un énième reboot ça marche mais pour combien de temps ?


----------



## big41 (18 Février 2013)

Bon ben rentré du boulot et toujours pas de connexion Wi-Fi sur mon 4S


----------



## big41 (19 Février 2013)

Toujours le bouton Wi-Fi grisé et le bluetooth qui cherche... qui cherche... qui cherche... 
Hier soir j'ai restauré mon 4S avec iTunes, mais c'est toujours pareil 
Et comme j'ai plus de connexion Wi-Fi et bien j'ai plus d'iTunes Match, donc il a fallu copier la zik par iTunes 

Je ne suis pas le seul quand même avec ce problème ?
Le 4 de ma chérie, son iPad et mon iPad mini n'ont pas de soucis, il n'y a que mon 4S... 
J'espère que 6.1.2 va régler le problème


----------



## ToM03 (19 Février 2013)

Le 4S de ma copine aussi a pareil, pas de solution il me semble que c'est la carte wifi BT qui est grillée


----------



## big41 (19 Février 2013)

Ah quand même ?
Ben mon 4S a un an et 23 jours, donc la garantie vient d'expirer 
Je viens d'appeler Apple, le technicien très sympa ne voit pas d'où peut venir le problème, mais il m'a bien dit que mon téléphone n'était plus sous garantie 
Ça serait quand même étonnant que la carte Wi-Fi soit grillée ? 
Ce matin j'ai eu 2 mn de bluetooth puis plus rien... 

Comment savoir si la carte Wi-Fi est cramée ?
J'ai plus d'adresse Wi-Fi dans Général->information...


----------



## big41 (19 Février 2013)

Je suis passé cet AM voir un dépanneur informatique près de chez moi qui est assez d"brouillard et connait bien les iBidules.
Pour lui le verdict est sans appel: carte mère HS 

D'après lui si après une restauration le problème persiste c'est que ce n'est pas logiciel mais matériel 
C'est bien ma veine, je n'avais pas prévu de changer de téléphone maintenant 

Je viens de tenter deux restauration et le problème persiste 

Dernier espoir: 6.1.2 qui doit sortir bientôt...

Sinon ce sera un coup de marteau dans la g...le 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h51 ----------

MAJ 6.1.2 faite, y'a du mieux mais c'est pas encore ça.
Le bluetooth semble fonctionner mais le Wi-Fi déconne encore.
C'est mieux parce j'ai cette fois le bouton qui est opérationnel, l'iPhone trouve ma Live Box, s'y connecte mais perd la connexion dans les secondes qui suivent.
Bref, ça marche pas vraiment mais il semble que cela ne vienne pas du matériel...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h06 ----------

Bon ben ça n'aura pas durer longtemps, roue dentée sur le bluetooth et Wi-Fi qui ne se connecte pas


----------



## pexee (20 Février 2013)

Salut a tous, 

Pas de good news, ne faite pas la maj 6.1.2 car elle bloque le Wifi, si votre tél est sous garantie pas de soucis, Apple assure le changement. Pour les autres, le soucis vient de la version précédente 6.1.1 et Apple n'a pour le moment aucune solution, il bosse dessus mais pas de délai pour avoir le correctif.

Voilà, j'espère vous avoir aidé 
si quelqu'un a trouvé comment supprimé OTA dans Iphone sui preneur car là je seche toujours et je ne peux synchronise de l'Iphone vers mon macbook :mouais: et comme je dois changer de tel je suis dans mouise donc URGENCE !!!! 

merci 

pexee


----------



## big41 (20 Février 2013)

Ah OK, donc c'est pour ça que lors de l'appel chez Apple ce matin pour mon problème de Wi-Fi ils n'ont pas trop fait de problème pour me remplacer mon 4S alors que la garantie est expirée depuis 24 jours ?

Je reçois demain par UPS un nouveau 4S et je renvoi le mien et tout ça gratuitement.
Je comprend mieux si ça vient de leur MAJ.

Tu l'as choppée où l'info ? Elle est fiable ?

Bon en tout cas pour moi demain j'ai un nouvel iPhone 4S 

En espérant qu'il fonctionne :mouais:


----------



## big41 (21 Février 2013)

Bon suite de mon affaire du Wi-Fi gate 
Livraison cet AM 15h45 par UPS de mon nouveau 4S sur mon lieu de travail, échange faite avec le mien.
J'installe ma carte SIM, démarre l'iPhone, le configure vite fait mais je ne peux récupérer la sauvegarde iCloud car il est en 6.0.2
Bref, je le teste, le Wi-Fi fonctionne et se connecte au réseau de ma boite.
Rentré à la maison, la MAJ 6.1.2 se lance, je flippe un peu du résultat mais ça va, le Wi-Fi fonctionne toujours.
Je l'ai restauré avec ma sauvegarde iTunes (toujours en cours à l'instant) et le Wi-Fi marche toujours 

Le bluetooth semble fonctionner mais j'ai pas encore réussi à le connecter à l'iPad (mais j'ai pas essayé longtemps).

Bref à suivre mais ça semble résolu sur ce nouveau 4S


----------



## andr3 (21 Février 2013)

Plus de WIFI sur mon 4S et pour le Bluetooth, je ne sais pas.  Je test demain dans la voiture.

Je me demande si le jailbreak peut solutionner (temporairement) le problème ?


----------



## big41 (21 Février 2013)

andr3 a dit:


> Plus de WIFI sur mon 4S et pour le Bluetooth, je ne sais pas.  Je test demain dans la voiture.
> 
> Je me demande si le jailbreak peut solutionner (temporairement) le problème ?



Pour le Bluetooth HS moi j'avais plus de bouton mais la roue crantée à la place.

MAJ en 6.1.2 faite, restauration avec ma sauvegarde iTunes faite et ça fonctionne toujours bien 
Pas eu le temps de retester le Bluetooth je verrai ça demain


----------



## andr3 (22 Février 2013)

La restauration a bien été faite mais le résultat est pire ...


----------



## tony2805 (23 Février 2013)

J'ai actuellement le même problème que vous et je vient de remplacer la carte wifi le résultat et le même j'ai fait la mise a jour, restaurer ect ect de la 6.1.2 est encore toujours rien, Apple a une insistance technique qui sert a rien a part dire il faut changer le téléphone(même pas j'y aurais penser....)


----------



## iule (20 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,
j'ai exactement le même problème : le wifi et le bluetooth ne fonctionne plus.

Ils m'ont fait une blague il y a quelques temps en refonctionnant pendant 2-3 jours, et depuis plus rien.

J'ai fait 2 restaurations complètes, j'ai changé le module wifi, mais rien n'y fait, ça ne fonctionne toujours pas.

J'ai croisé les doigts à chaque mise à jour (aujourd'hui en 6.1.3), mais toujours rien.

Si vous avez une solution...

merci


----------



## big41 (20 Mai 2013)

Apple care


----------



## andr3 (21 Mai 2013)

iule a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai exactement le même problème : le wifi et le bluetooth ne fonctionne plus.
> 
> Ils m'ont fait une blague il y a quelques temps en refonctionnant pendant 2-3 jours, et depuis plus rien.
> ...





big41 a dit:


> Apple care



Le problème n'est pas a priori hardware (cf changement du module WIFI) mais bien software et lié à la mise à jour 6.1.x

Tant qu'Apple ne corrigera pas le bug, les 4(S) et certains 5 resteront sans WIFI.

La solution que j'ai suivie :

- Clairement annoncer à Apple que je passe chez le bonhomme vert (Android) ... Apple s'en f*** mais ça fait du bien de leur dire 

- Prendre un smartphone Android ... Dans mon cas un Samsung S3 4G/LTE GT-I9305 qui est passé depuis ce week-end sous Android 4.2.2 CyanogenMod 10.1

Conclusion de mon changement vers Android : http://forums.macg.co/autres-univers-android-etc/galaxy-s3-lte-gt-i9305-1222746.html

Bon, faut pas se cacher ... il y a un risque à passer de l'autre côté du miroir ... J'ai actuellement un iPad 2 (qui fonctionne nickel) mais je commence à m'intéressé aux tablettes Android :rose:


----------



## TonyT (21 Mai 2013)

Même problème que vous, j'ai ouvert un autre topic il y a environ 1 semaine, (je viens de trouver celui-ci aujourd'hui). Je suis allé dans un Apple Store, rien à faire, 1 an et 4 mois, c'est mort pour la garantie..

J'ai appelé Apple en demandant un responsable que j'ai fini par avoir, je me suis défoulé quand la personne que j'avais n'a rien voulu comprendre, j'ai expliqué que je n'étais pas le seul dans ce cas, et j'ai évoqué les problèmes de taches jaunes sur les écrans d'iMacs ou les disques d'1 To qui tombaient en panne, qu'Apple réparait même hors garantie.
J'ai tenté de leur faire comprendre que les iPhones 4S sont dans ce cas, qu'il y a un défaut de fabrication, mais selon eux, il n'y a pas eu assez de plaignants, même si ils connaissent la panne.

Un téléphone à ce prix, qui tombe en panne aussi facilement, c'est abusé..

Je suis pas le seul dans mon entourage à avoir le problème.

Je suis allé jusqu'à tester de mettre l'iPhone dans le congélateur 15 minutes, et effectivement, aussi bizarre que ça puisse paraitre, le Wi-Fi a refonctionné... Le bouton s'est dégrisé, pendant moins de 15 minutes..

Ca me fait chier de passer chez Androïd, j'ai tout mon écosystème d'apps, comme vous tous, mais je me pose vraiment la question de savoir si je vais pas finir par faire le pas !


----------



## andr3 (22 Mai 2013)

TonyT a dit:


> J'ai appelé Apple en demandant un responsable que j'ai fini par avoir, je me suis défoulé quand la personne que j'avais n'a rien voulu comprendre, j'ai expliqué que je n'étais pas le seul dans ce cas, et j'ai évoqué les problèmes de taches jaunes sur les écrans d'iMacs ou les disques d'1 To qui tombaient en panne, qu'Apple réparait même hors garantie.
> J'ai tenté de leur faire comprendre que les iPhones 4S sont dans ce cas, qu'il y a un défaut de fabrication, mais selon eux, il n'y a pas eu assez de plaignants, même si ils connaissent la panne.
> 
> Un téléphone à ce prix, qui tombe en panne aussi facilement, c'est abusé..
> ...



C'est bien le problème de reconnaissance du problème, qui est avéré vu le nombre de postes à ce sujet, qui (me) pose problème et ce par rapport à la période de garantie de 1 an selon Apple et de 2 ans selon l'Europe.

D'un autre côté, en France par exemple, l'AppleCare existe pour l'iPhone et si ce contrat avait existé en Belgique je l'aurai pris et ce principalement parce que le Smartphone est un Smartphone professionnel.

J'ai un Mac mais avec AppleCare ...


----------



## TonyT (22 Mai 2013)

j'aurais pris l'Apple Care si ça étendait la garantie à 3 ans au total. 2 ans c'est pas assez pour un matériel à ce prix. Si ils sont même pas foutus de garantir leurs produits 3 ans, c'est qu'ils doivent pas avoir une confiance en ce qu'il font...


----------



## bricbroc (22 Mai 2013)

L'applecare sur le 4s est a 69 pour 2 ans, ce qui pour une dépense de base entre 750 et 850 me parait tout a fait raisonnable.
Si Apple propose ce produit sur 3 ans, le prix montera probablement aux alentours de 100, donc le choix sera pas plus simple, a mon avis...

Enfin, celui qui fait l'impasse sur ces extensions prend ses responsabilités.
Il "gagne" quelques   au départ, mais un bon paquet d'ennuis si le brol se met a merder comme dans ton cas...

Autre solution, prendre un google-phone en plastique


----------



## TonyT (22 Mai 2013)

Pour 2 ans, oui, mais tout le monde n'a pas envie de changer de téléphone tous les 2 ans...


----------



## andr3 (22 Mai 2013)

bricbroc a dit:


> L'applecare sur le 4s est a 69 pour 2 ans, ce qui pour une dépense de base entre 750 et 850 me parait tout a fait raisonnable.
> Si Apple propose ce produit sur 3 ans, le prix montera probablement aux alentours de 100, donc le choix sera pas plus simple, a mon avis...
> 
> Enfin, celui qui fait l'impasse sur ces extensions prend ses responsabilités.
> ...



Encore faut-il que dans le pays où tu achètes l'iPhone, l'AppleCare soit disponible, ce qui n'est pas le cas en Belgique.

Et pour le Google-phone en plastique, c'est ce que j'ai fait ... Un Galaxy S3 4G/LTE neuf à 469 nu sans vente couplée avec un abonnement.  Soit 230 de moins qu'un iPhone 5 avec les mêmes caractéristiques réseau.



TonyT a dit:


> Pour 2 ans, oui, mais tout le monde n'a pas envie de changer de téléphone tous les 2 ans...



C'est la société de consommation qui veut ça ... Exemple, le S4 vient de sortir et pas mal de personnes sont prêtes à laisser tomber leur S3 d'un an alors que la différence entre les deux est "limitée" à la résolution de l'écran ...


----------



## bricbroc (22 Mai 2013)

andr3 a dit:


> Encore faut-il que dans le pays où tu achètes l'iPhone, l'AppleCare soit disponible, ce qui n'est pas le cas en Belgique.


Certes, je ne savais pas qu'apple faisait une quelconque discrimination au niveau des pays européens où il vend ses produits.



andr3 a dit:


> Et pour le Google-phone en plastique, c'est ce que j'ai fait ... Un Galaxy S3 4G/LTE neuf à 469 nu sans vente couplée avec un abonnement.  Soit 230 de moins qu'un iPhone 5 avec les mêmes caractéristiques réseau.


Un choix d'autant plus pertinent que tu utilises les softs google.
Ce qui est mon cas.
Je fais parti de ceux qui se sont lancés dans l'aventure du tout premier Galaxy S.
Il m'avait couté à l'époque environ 200, mais en passant par l'appui d'un opérateur, qui m'a gentiment et mensuellement matraqué derrière pour finir de le payer...
J'en garde un très bon souvenir, malgré le temps que j'ai pu passer dans les mises à jours très laborieuses. Une m'a d'ailleurs obligé à repasser par la case SAV. Et enfin le logiciel Kies (léquivalent d'iTunes) n'a jamais reconnu le téléphone correctement malgré les différentes mise à jour de Samsung.
Bref un essuyage de plâtre dans les règles .
J'espère qu'aujourd'hui les téléphones et le soft sont au point car même à 500, on apprécie que ce ne soit pas le bordel...


----------



## andr3 (23 Mai 2013)

@bricbroc

J' ai passé le S3 sur ROM Cyanogenmod 10.1 avec les mises à jour tes faciles à installer.

Un téléchargement, une confirmation et un redémarrage et la mise à jour est installée.

Aussi facile que de faire une mise à jour iOS avec l' avantage de pouvoir revenir en arrière.


----------



## TonyT (28 Mai 2013)

Si un maximum de personnes qui rencontrent ce problème peut le préciser dans ce topic, cela pourrait peut-être montrer à Apple que nous ne sommes pas des cas isolés, et qu'il y a bien un problème de fabrication sur leurs iPhones 4S.

J'ai envoyé un mail à la rédaction de MacG pour savoir si quelque chose pouvait être mis en avant sur leur site, pour attirer d'autres personnes sur ce topic. Une actualité sur ce sujet sera rédigée, c'est pourquoi il faut un maximum de retours.

Merci d'avance pour votre contribution !


----------



## 70unjour (2 Juin 2013)

iule a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai exactement le même problème : le wifi et le bluetooth ne fonctionne plus.
> 
> Ils m'ont fait une blague il y a quelques temps en refonctionnant pendant 2-3 jours, et depuis plus rien.
> ...


Salut.  

Avec un AppleCare j'ai eu un échange standard sans problème pour les raisons de wifi et Bluetooth en panne.


----------



## Soner (2 Juin 2013)

Pareil pour moi. Du jour au lendemain le wifi est grisé et le bluetooth tourne en boucle. Si j'essaye des dizaines de soft reset à la suite ça revient parfois mais très brièvement... L'iPhone n'étant plus garantie je n'ai pas encore essayé de contacter Apple. Si MacG peut essayer de faire bouger les choses...

PS : Je voulais essayer de faire changer l'antenne wifi, mais à priori quelqu'un dans les commentaires précédents a essayé et ça ne marche pas, si il peut confirmer, pour ne pas perdre mon temps et mon argent.


----------



## -Carton- (2 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

Il ne s'agit pas de problème lié au software. C'est un problème lié à de mauvaises soudures sur la puce BGA Wi-Fi/Bluetooth ou à une défectuosité de cette dernière. Arrêtez les restaurations, cela n'avance à rien.

Dans ce genre de cas, il existe plusieurs solutions qui fonctionnent :


1) "Reflow" de la puce Wi-Fi 


Il s'agit ici de chauffer la puce Wi-Fi selon un certain schéma de température pour faire refondre les billes de soudure sous la puce.


2) Rebillage ("reball") de la puce Wi-Fi


Il s'agit du remplacement des billes de soudure sous la puce.


3) Remplacement de la puce Wi-Fi








Si vous vous sentez d'attaque pour ouvrir votre iPhone et en extraire la carte mère, vous pouvez vous renseigner sur Google et YouTube et tenter la première solution (les numéros 2 et 3 demandent de la maîtrise des techniques de soudure et du matériel qu'il ne serait pas rentables d'acheter juste pour ça.
Voici quelques mots clés : oven fix, iPhone motherboard ic reflow, reflow chip)


La technique la plus simple est celle dite du "oven fix" qui consiste à mettre sa carte mère au four quelques instants ou si vous avez un pistolet à air chaud, à souffler sur la puce directement en protégeant le reste de la carte mère.


Je ne suis pas chez moi. J essaierai de revenir avec plus de détails si quelqu'un est intéressé par ce genre de sauvetage. 


J'ai effectué des rebillages et des reflow sur plusieurs iPhones qui avaient ce problème et cela a toujours résolu ces soucis de wifi grisé. Même si un reflow n'est qu'une solution temporaire (le problème peut réapparaître quelques jours, mois ou années plus tard).


----------



## pulsar67 (2 Juin 2013)

2 semaines que j'ai le bouton wifi grisé,

Des restaurations systèmes qui n'ont pas marché.
Des reinitialisations réseau sans succès.

Et aujourd'hui piscine, téléphone en plein soleil, merci la meteo
iphone en mode alerte température, je l'ai éteins et encore 1 h au soleil.
Et op miracle depuis que je l'ai redémarré j'ai de nouveau le wifi 
Trop content.

Mais pour combien de temps


----------



## -Carton- (2 Juin 2013)

pulsar67 a dit:


> 2 semaines que j'ai le bouton wifi grisé,
> 
> Des restaurations systèmes qui n'ont pas marché.
> Des reinitialisations réseau sans succès.
> ...



C'est certainement dù à ce que j'ai expliqué au post précédent.
Tu as du faire involontairement un "mini-reflow" de ta puce wifi.
Ça ne risque pas de durer très longtemps.


----------



## FriZzZz (3 Juin 2013)

Bonjour!

J'ai exactement le même problème avec mon iPhone 4S depuis un ptit moment déjà...( hum 1mois en gros)
par contre avec ma mémoire de poisson rouge je ne me souviens pas si c'est arrivé après la dernière MaJ...

Mais je suis allée vérifier sur le net pour trouver une soluce...
j'ai rebooté le tel, réinitialiser les réseaux etc... ça a remarché 1journée... puis rebelotte... j'ai recommencé les manip et la ben plus rien même plus le bluetooth :/
alors j'ai restauré l'iphone... et remis ma sauvegarde... moment de petite angoisse, croise les doigts et... rien! toujours pareil!!!
Ni wifi (grisé et plus d'adresse wifi qui s'affiche dans les réglages>général>information) ni Bluetooth (cadran qui tourne en continu) 

mon téléphone à 1an et 6mois... 

j'ai peur que si je tel le sav d'orange (je paye 9&#8364;/mois l'option sécurité) ils me disent que c'est pas pris en charge même avec l'option car ça ne rentre pas dans les garanties!!!

Que faire?
attendre une nouvelle MaJ qui peut-être et seulement peut-être remettra tout comme il faut?
Un conseil svp...

Merci


----------



## FriZzZz (3 Juin 2013)

voila la réponse que j'ai eu sur le site de iPhonenote:


_iPhonote 3 juin 2013 à 13 h 41 min
Salut FriZzZz,

Je te confirme que Orange ne prendra pas en charge ton problème, ils vont de renvoyer vers le SAV dApple. Ce dernier aussi ne prendra pas la réparation à sa charge sauf si tu as une extension de garantie Apple Care. Ton problème nest évidemment pas isolé, nombreux utilisateurs en subissent les conséquences avec pertes de WiFi et Bluetooth. Les boutons grisés ne sont pas une bonne chose. Il est quasiment certain que ce soit un problème matériel et non logiciel. Pour en être sûr, essaie de faire une nouvelle restauration sans mettre ta sauvegarde. Configure-le en tant que nouvel iPhone. Si rien ne change, cest que ton iPhone a un souci matériel. La solution est de voir avec le SAV dApple, sil te propose quelque chose dintéressant.
_

:hein:

Je suis dégoutée ...


----------



## FriZzZz (3 Juin 2013)

15minutes au congélateur et... tout refonctionne nikel... 
pendant combien de temps je ne sais pas... la ça fait deja 45min que ca tient le coup...
on va croiser les doigts!


----------



## TonyT (3 Juin 2013)

Merci à tous pour vos retours.

Je vais regrouper l'article de MacG ainsi que d'autres que j'ai trouvé sur la toile, puis vos commentaires, et essayer de faire comprendre ça à Apple. Je vous tiens au courant


----------



## FriZzZz (4 Juin 2013)

Bon ben ça aura duré 6h30... + 1h apres un ptit reboot avec les 2boutons...
Maintenant le wifi est redevenu grisé et le Bluetooth est trèèèèèès aléatoire


----------



## TheYop (7 Juin 2013)

Salut à tous,

Bon, et bien me voilà officiellement membre de votre club!
Mon 4S a les mêmes symptômes que ceux décrits précédemment: Wifi grisé et Bluetooth remplacé par la petite roue qui tourne sans jamais s'arrêter.

Naturellement, j'ai suivi les préconisations dispo sur le site d'Apple pour remédier au problème, à savoir:
1) Ré-initialisation des paramètres réseaux
=> Aucun changement
2) Restauration via iTunes
=> Aucun changement
3) Passage hier à l'Apple Store de Genève. Le technicien a procédé à la même manipulation, mais toujours aucun changement.

N'ayant pas d'Apple Care, et l'appareil étant hors garantie (1 an & 3 mois), la seule solution qu'Apple me propose est son remplacement moyennant 209CHF.

J'ai retenté une restauration ce matin, mais rien n'y fait.

Suis un peu dégouté qu'Apple agisse ainsi, c'est faire preuve de peu d'estime pour leurs clients vu le prix qu'ils sont prêts à débourser pour leurs iStuffs.

Je souhaitais juste porter à votre connaissance mon cas, si vous souhaitiez tenter une action groupée auprès d'Apple (ca pourrait faire jurisprudence!).


----------



## pulsar67 (7 Juin 2013)

Pour ma part, le wifi est de nouveau opérationnel depuis le coup de chaud que j'ai donné à mon 4S le 2 juin en le laissant au soleil. 

On verra pour combien de temps, je reposterai un message quand ça ne marchera à nouveau plus :mouais:


----------



## choupie972 (12 Juin 2013)

Comme les utilisateurs précédents, je n'ai plus de wifi et bluethooth sur mon iPhone 4S. 

Évidemment, restauration et toujours rien. 

Mon problème est d'autant plus difficile que j'habite en Martinique et que je ne peux pas appeler le numéro d'Apple en métropole. 

Merci de m'aider, peut-être en me donnant un numéro "normal" d'Apple.


----------



## TonyT (13 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Petite avancée dans la recherche de solution :

J'ai appelé Apple aujourd'hui, j'ai réexpliqué mon problème pour la 5ème fois, j'ai évoqué l'article de MacG et d'autres sites, les forums animés par les personnes qui ont le même problème, et j'ai aussi évoqué la garantie légale de 2 ans.

On m'a passé au niveau supérieur, le technicien m'a dit qu'il pouvait faire exception pour mon cas, il avait juste besoin de la facture de mon opérateur (SFR). Je suis censé lui envoyer ça par mail dès que je l'aurai (téléphone facturé à ma société).

J'ai aussi demandé ce qu'il en serait pour toutes les autres personnes impactées (vous donc !) par ce problème, et il m'a répondu qu'il fallait que vous fassiez tout comme moi. Que vous appeliez Apple, que vous leur expliquiez vos symptômes, qu'ils sont identiques à ceux que plusieurs personnes rencontrent, et que vous souhaitez bénéficier d'une réparation couverte par la garantie légale de 2 ans.

C'est long, il m'a fallut 30 minutes pour atteindre le niveau 2, et il faut se "battre". Si vous ne souhaitez pas perdre votre temps à appeler pour ne pas être sûrs d'avoir un résultat, vous pouvez attendre de mes nouvelles la semaine prochaine, quand j'en aurai eu de la part d'Apple.

Je ne pourrai pas vous faire suivre l'avancée du dossier entre le 22 Juin et le 14 Juillet, mais je ne manquerai pas de vous mettre au courant dès mon retour pour vous dire où j'en suis, et si ça vaut le coup de se démener.

Je vous tiens donc au courant.


----------



## Aymard (16 Juin 2013)

J'ai depuis une semaine les mêmes symptômes ( bluetooth avec roue dentée et wifi grisé )
J'ai appelé Apple qui, m'ayant confirmé que mon iPhone 4S acheté chez SFR n'était plus sous garantie, n'a su que me proposer un échange standard dans sa boutique de Montpellier.
Je m'y rends demain mais ai bien l'intention de me battre avec copie de ce forum.
Je vous tiens au courant de la suite...


----------



## Aymard (18 Juin 2013)

:rateau: Bonjour à tous,

Voilà, comme promis, le résumé de ma visite à l'Apple store de Montpellier:

- Boutique grandiose avec pléthore de produits Apple en démonstration et une armée de vendeurs qui attendent dès l'entrée.
- La rigueur c'est la rigueur: arrivé avec une 1/2 heure d'avance sur le R-V fixé par téléphone, j'ai du revenir à l'heure convenue.
- Une fois exposé mon pb au technicien, et après test de mon iPhone au frais de mon abonnement Data (je n'ai plus de WIFI), le verdict tombe: c'est une panne du composant WIFI!
- Nouvelle attente devant son iPad: le forfait de la réparation pour une panne wifi est de 166 euros (...HT! apprendrais-je au moment de sortir ma carte bleue)
- Gonflé, le technicien m'explique que la garantie européenne de 2 ans n'est recevable que si l'on passe par un conciliateur officiel et que l'on monte un dossier avec un avocat
- Coincé car partant en vacances dans la semaine, j'accepte la réparation.
- Un iPhone 4S en échange standard attendait à mon nom, je n'ai plus eu qu'à sortir ma carte bleue, attendre la récupération de ma configuration par iCloud et partir avec ce nouvel appareil.

Conclusion: C'était la première fois que je me laissai tenter par un produit Apple en 40 ans d'informatique, considérant qu'à la retraite, je pouvais payer un peu plus cher à l'achat pour être tranquille par la suite. Cela sera la dernière fois et j'attends avec impatience l'échéance d'un nouveau portable à prix promotionnel chez mon opérateur pour me sortir des griffes d'Apple.

A chacun de se faire son opinion, mais personnellement je n'ai ni l'envie ni les moyens d'acheter un produit plus cher essentiellement par le marketing bling-bling qui l'accompagne, pour finalement payer très cher les réparations des défauts de fiabilité.


----------



## zelec (23 Juin 2013)

Bonjour, j'ai le même problème depuis environ 2 semaines. J'ai changé moi même l'antenne wifi par une neuve. Le problème persiste.. et vient donc de la carte mère.
Je ne sais que faire sachant que j'ai acheté mon iPhone à une amie, je n'ai donc pas de facture.. Je sais juste qu'il n'est plus sous garantie et qu'il n'est pas sous AppleCare.. Je pense que c'est inutile pour moi de discuter avec Apple..

Des idées ? Essayer le reflow des soudures?


----------



## Suptoinou (24 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

même problème de côté ... iphone d'occaz' acheté à un collègue ... 
Je vais voir à l'apple Store de Geneve ... mais bon ... j'y crois peu !

on se tient au courant ...


----------



## TonyT (24 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous, comme convenu, voici des nouvelles.

La facture que mon opérateur a fait à ma société n'a pas été acceptée par Apple, car la loi de garantie des 2 ans européenne ne s'applique qu'aux particuliers. Une chance que ma société nous paye uniquement les forfaits et que les téléphones nous sont refacturés (je vous rassure, c'est seulement quand on souhaite avoir un modèle supérieur au modèle de base que notre société nous propose (galaxy ace).

J'ai donc envoyé la facture que ma société m'a faite. La personne que j'ai eu a accepté de passer le téléphone en garantie (sous réserve qu'il n'ait pas subi de chocs par contre). Donc UPS est passé vendredi avec un colis vide, et Apple me renverra mon iPhone réparé ou bien échangé.

Je vous tiendrai au courant à mon retour de congés.

Mais forcez et utilisez cette loi, surtout quand c'est un défaut de fabrication. Insistez sur le fait que ce forum ainsi que d'autres se sont créés à cause de cette panne. (C'est ce que le tech d'Apple m'a dit au téléphone, qu'il ne pouvait pas prendre en charge ma demande pour plusieurs personnes, mais qu'il fallait que chacun explique son cas)


Bon courage à vous.


----------



## pulsar67 (11 Juillet 2013)

Salut, 

Pour rappel j'ai eu le même problème fin mai, plus de wifi (voir réponse précédente)

J'ai mis en surchauffe iPhone au soleil pdt 1h début juin, ce qui a réactiver mon wifi 

Ça aura tenu un peu plus de 1 mois,
mardi soir rebelote, wifi grisé.
Un coup de surchauffe au soleil hier soir et hop ça remarche ... 

Cb de temps pour cette fois ...


----------



## TonyT (15 Juillet 2013)

Et comment tu vas faire en Octobre surtout  Au four ? Ca marche visiblement... Mais c'est bourrin..


----------



## pulsar67 (19 Juillet 2013)

En octobre je profiterai d'une offre de reprise pour changer l'iphone


----------



## ToM03 (24 Juillet 2013)

J'ai appelé pour l'iPhone de ma copine qui n'est plus sous garantie depuis 202 jours. 
Le mec de l'assistance très sympa m'a dit clairement : 

"Bon il faut que vous restauriez votre iphone etc et voir si le problème persiste mais vous avez du le faire ça arrange rien
-non puis c'est un problème connu en fait
-oui je sais bien je travaille a l'assistance  , en fait comme c'est expiré vous allez devoir faire jouer la garantie légale européenne de 2 ans. Alors retrouvez la facture, rappelez une fois que vous l'avez et vous dites que vous avez restauré que ça ne fonctionne pas et que vous voulez faire jouer la garantie légale de 2 eme année puis l'opérateur vous passera un responsable pour le remplacement de votre iphone"

J'ai rien eu à demander ça a duré 5 min, je vais aller chercher ma facture et je rappelle


----------



## pulsar67 (29 Juillet 2013)

ToM03 a dit:


> J'ai appelé pour l'iPhone de ma copine qui n'est plus sous garantie depuis 202 jours.
> Le mec de l'assistance très sympa m'a dit clairement :
> 
> "Bon il faut que vous restauriez votre iphone etc et voir si le problème persiste mais vous avez du le faire ça arrange rien
> ...



Et alors ça à donné quoi ?
Tu as un nouvel iphone ?


----------



## ToM03 (22 Août 2013)

Oui bien sur. Apres avoir rappelé ups est venu chercher l'iphone et 3 jours apres un nouveau est venu! Sinon il y avait la possibilité d'aller en Apple store.

Tout ca pour un 4S qui datait du 30/12/2011


----------



## pulsar67 (28 Août 2013)

Merci pour ton info ToM03 

J'ai appelé APPLE samedi, Tout c'est passé très vite, ils ont été très sympa.
J'ai du envoyer par mail une photo de la face avant et de la face arrière de l'iphone, pour valider la procédure de prise en charge.

Récupération du téléphone Lundi 12H par UPS
Livraison d'un Iphone neuf Mercredi 12H par UPS
Soit 48h sans téléphone.

Tout ça pour un 4S qui datait du 04/01/2012

Au Top APPLE


----------



## Iphonewifi (7 Septembre 2013)

Merci à vous deux ToM03 et pulsar67.
Je suis dans la même galère que vous, le wifi de mon Iphone ne fonctionne plus (acheté en Avril 2012, neuf chez Bouygues...) donc plus garanti par l'opérateur.
Donc vous me conseillez d'appeler Apple (le numéro est bien le 0805 540 003 ?) en expliquant mon problème (j'ai essayé de restaurer les réglagles, redémarrer, etc.. le wifi ne fonctionne vraiment plus....) et en demandant la garantie légale européenne de 2 ans ? (c'est à dire la garantie de conformité c'est bien ça ?).
Je suis inquiet, Aymard a vraisemblablement dû payer... alors que vous si j'ai bien compris vous n'avez rien eu à débourser pour le remplacement ? 
Il n'est quand même pas normal que des appareils réputés fiables tombent en panne aussi rapidement  Moi qui apprécie bien Apple je dois avouer que je suis déçu ...

Merci beaucoup de votre aide !


----------



## TonyT (9 Septembre 2013)

C'est bien ça 

Je partage ta déception..


----------



## ToM03 (10 Septembre 2013)

Tu n'auras normalement aucun soucis pour te faire changer ton 4S...


----------



## totojest (12 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je suis presque content d'être tombé sur un topic pareil, même si je partage un problème commun: pas de Wifi et roue crantée sur le Bluetooth. L'iPhone incriminé est un 4S 32Go acheté d'occasion en janvier dernier.

Il faut savoir que ce problème date sur ce téléphone depuis janvier. Mais à l'époque pas encore beaucoup de réactions et surtout une accusation de l'iOS 6.1... Après moultes réinitialisations inutiles, j'avais trouvé une technique qui a fonctionné 4 mois: nettoyage du connecteur dock avec une brosse à dents imbibée d'acétone puis 3 ou 4 resets d'affilée (bouton veille + bouton home appuyés pendant 10 secondes); au dernier reset, laisser éteint au moins 30 minutes.

Mais là, rebelotte, ça déconne comme avant, et retenter la technique précédente est sans effet. J'ai donc suivi vos conseils, appelé l'AppleCare et voulu faire jouer la garantie européenne. Il faut savoir que même si j'ai acheté ce téléphone d'occasion, je peux en bénéficier, du moment que je fournisse la facture d'achat neuf du produit. Je préfère le signaler au cas où d'autres soient dans le même cas que moi mais n'oseraient pas faire la démarche. En ce qui me concerne, j'ai contacté l'ancien propriétaire du téléphone pour qu'il essaie de me faire parvenir cette facture.

Si ça ne tenait qu'à moi, j'aurais déjà ouvert le téléphone et tenté une nouvelle soudure de la carte Wifi, j'ai le matériel (décapeur thermique), mais bon, pourquoi ne pas en profiter pour avoir un appareil neuf!

En attendant, merci l'Europe d'avoir voté un truc pareil. Sinon, c'était 211&#8364; de réparation, car bien entendu, appareil hors garantie! Et je trouve ça vraiment limite pour un appareil sensé avoir un niveau de qualité élevé.


----------



## pulsar67 (14 Septembre 2013)

pulsar67 a dit:


> Merci pour ton info ToM03
> 
> J'ai appelé APPLE samedi, Tout c'est passé très vite, ils ont été très sympa.
> J'ai du envoyer par mail une photo de la face avant et de la face arrière de l'iphone, pour valider la procédure de prise en charge.
> ...



Alors vous allez rire, mais l'iphone que j'ai eu vient de me refaire le coup du wifi grisé.
Pas de bol du tout, pourtant pas de jailbreak, pas de choc, pas de flotte, un iphone tout neuf quoi.

Voila nouveau coup de file a apple, UPS passe lundi le chercher


----------



## Easyjohn (20 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Comme vous, j'ai des problèmes avec mon 4s:
Wifi HS
Bluetooth en recherche continuelle
Ayant bien regardé vos commentaires, et surtout n'ayant pas fait de mise à jour depuis 19xx car jailbreak stable, j'ai conclu à une panne matérielle.
Le soleil revenant régulièrement comme solution, j'ai fais les tests suivants:

Four chauffé à 150°: 
Extinction, 5 min dans un torchon, puis 5 min de pause, test ==> Rien
Extinction, 10 min dans le torchon, 10 min de pause ==> BT ok, Wifi Ko
Extinction, et puis zut, 12 min sans torchon au four, puis 15 min dans le congel (because ca brule), puis séchage 10 min.==> BT Ok, Wifi Ok 
Ca tient depuis 1 semaine.

Voila le feed back

Bonne chance

Chris


----------



## naotd (2 Janvier 2014)

je cherchais a achetter un iphone a un gars mais le gars ma dit que son wifi marchait mal alors jai fait des recherches sur internet et jai trouver ca je pense que ca pourrait vous aider 

Messages iPhone : WiFi iPhone grisé


----------



## ahmedpiece93 (4 Janvier 2014)

Moi j'ai un problème qui ressemble sauf que moi j'ai pas du tout de bluetooth et lorsque je connecte mon casque sa marche mais le bluetooth et toujours pas la


----------



## biliki-65 (5 Janvier 2014)

j'ai remarquer que le signal wifi est très faible avec ios 7


----------



## olivier de toulouse (27 Mai 2014)

Juste pour un retour, problème de wifi et bluetooth grisé, j'ai fait suivant la méthode d'un espagnol qui chauffe son iphone 4s avec un sèche cheveux, avec une petite différence c'est que j'ai préféré ouvrir larrière du téléphone pour ne chauffer que la zone de l'antenne wifi, c'est à dire en haut du téléphone à droite quand on le regarde de larrière, juste au dessus de la batterie.
 Le bluetooth est revenu en quelques secondes puis après une fois la procédure effectuée entièrement, c'est à dire chauffé le téléphone et attendre qu'il se mette en sécurité température, je l'ai laissé refroidir et je suis allé dans "réglage""général" puis "réinitialiser" et "réinitialiser les réglages réseaux". Le téléphone redémarre et hop le wifi est bien la. 
Voilà plusieurs heures que ça tient.
 Cette méthode est très rapide et vous avez de grande chance de récupérer votre wifi et bluetooth. 

Voir cette méthode ici :   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTAIh1JBt4k


----------



## GuiJacq (29 Mai 2014)

En effet, merci, cela fonctionne nickel !

Ma méthode : 
-5' au four à 200C (/!\ pas préchauffé, il ne faut pas que le tel fonde...!)
(Je n'avais pas de sèche-cheveux...)
-Attendre l'alerte de surchauffe

-5' au frigo

-Réglages-> Général->tout en bas : "Réinitialiser" et ensuite au milieu "Réinitialiser les réglages réseau"

-L'iPhone redémarre alors et le WiFi et le Bluetooth fonctionnent !


----------



## Gwen (30 Mai 2014)

OK, c'est radical comme méthode, mais vous êtes un peu tous des malades, car c'est super risqué comme méthode.

Mais bon, l'important est que cela marche au final.


----------



## GuiJacq (30 Mai 2014)

Oui, ça peut paraitre risqué mais quand on a essayé toutes les solutions du net (hors remplacement du module matériel), c'est ici que ça nous mène. :/ On sort de la zone de confort et il faut être prudent.


----------



## BOUZINGOO (18 Novembre 2014)

*LA SOLUTION: 
*​1 - Avant tout, assure-toi que l'adresse WIFI de ton Iphone est bel et bien présente, en allant dans: 
a) Réglages 
b) Général 
c) Informations 
d) Adresse Wifi. 
SI à la ligne ADRESSE WIFI il y a des chiffres incompréhensibles et dont tu te fous MAIS ALORS LA CARREMENT, c'est que c'est bon ! L'ADRESSE WIFI est bel et bien là ! Donc, c'est OK ! Tu peux passer à la phase suivante, la 2 ! 
2 - Place ton Iphone allumé sur une surface plate (table, plan de travail...), avec la prise d'écouteurs face à toi. 
3 - Prends un sèche-cheveux. T'as pas de sèche-cheveux ? Nan mais âllo quoi !! 
4 - Envoie de l'air chaud dans ton Iphone via les 3 ouvertures (micro, sortie audio et prise câble de raccordement), - en fait dans le c*l de ton mobile - jusqu'à ce qu'un avertissement de température élevée / chaude apparaisse sur l'écran de ton Iphone - NO STRESS - ou jusqu'à ce que t'aies du mal à appuyer sur le bouton de fermeture, le bouton du Allumer / Eteindre parce qu'il est devenu hyper brûlant (sans te cramer les doigts hein !). 
5 - Éteins ton Iphone (le temps de fermeture peut être anormalement plus long). 
6 - Laisse ton Iphone revenir à la température normale / ambiante, soit pendant 20, 25 ou 30 minutes environ. Bref, le temps de prendre une douche ou d'aller au p'tit coin en t'en grillant une quoi... 
7 - Rallume ton Iphone. 
Fin de l'opération.


----------



## Stegue (7 Mai 2015)

Salut,
Pardon de déterrer ce post mais je me retrouve avec le même problème sur mon 4S et ce même après remplacement du module WIFI.
Je m'apprête donc à passer à cette méthode "marabou" du chaud/froid jusqu'à ce que je lise ça:


BOUZINGOO a dit:


> ...
> d) Adresse Wifi.
> SI à la ligne ADRESSE WIFI il y a des chiffres incompréhensibles et dont tu te fous MAIS ALORS LA CARREMENT, c'est que c'est bon ! L'ADRESSE WIFI est bel et bien là ! Donc, c'est OK ! Tu peux passer à la phase suivante, la 2 !
> ...


Moi, je n'ai pas d'adresse, c'est écrit N/D. 

Est-ce que cette méthode ne fonctionne que quand on n'a pas perdu l'adresse WIFI ?

Merci.


----------



## lijoma (14 Juin 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème: l'adresse wifi affiche N/d
J'ai acheté mon Iphone sur leboncoin --> pas de facture 
Si jamais vous avez trouvé une solution, est ce que vous pourrez me dire laquelle c'est??

Merci d'avance.


----------

